
Google AI Challenge 2010: Lisp Starter Pack - wglb
http://aerique.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-ai-challenge-2010.html
======
numeromancer
<http://weitz.de/starter-pack/>

~~~
mnemonik
From <http://weitz.de/starter-pack/>:

    
    
        >This is an attempt to help Common Lisp newcomers getting started.
    

That appears to be just a bundle to get new Lisp users up and running with an
environment they can start developing in, similar to
<http://www.gigamonkeys.com/lispbox/>.

The original link posted is a _Google AI Challenge_ Lisp starter pack. It is a
starter pack for a specific application. Weitz's starter pack wouldn't be as
helpful to someone who is trying to get up and running with the Google AI
Challenge.

